# Part Time Local KL Social Companion



## nessa18

Feel lonely, away from home, need a special companionship either socially or sexually. Feel that it’s not easy to find liberal minded local Malaysia lady, regretting of what you get or you may feel that you just making love with statue or cannot find the local stock instead of surplus of imported stock. Want to arrange a party (bachelor party or wild party) but cannot find locals that willing. Here is the answer, part time local lady at your service, please email me for more details.


----------



## annie11

nessa18 said:


> Feel lonely, away from home, need a special companionship either socially or sexually. Feel that it’s not easy to find liberal minded local Malaysia lady, regretting of what you get or you may feel that you just making love with statue or cannot find the local stock instead of surplus of imported stock. Want to arrange a party (bachelor party or wild party) but cannot find locals that willing. Here is the answer, part time local lady at your service, please email me for more details.


cool


----------



## nessa18

book me


----------



## Indie28

im in!!!!!


----------



## annie11

lol


----------



## Borisdolittle

I will be in KL shortly and am interested in you services so can you please reply with moe info and possible contactdetails.

Many Thanks

Boris


----------



## smartadam

*hellooo*



nessa18 said:


> book me


Hi Nessa,
How are you? My name is Adam and I am from KL. How do we get in touch?


----------



## smartadam

Hi Annie

how are you?


----------

